# Makes me think is anywhere list what articulations sounds what Dorico has are included?



## JPQ (Mar 2, 2021)

Makes me think is anywhere list what articulations sounds what Dorico has are included?


----------



## Bollen (Mar 2, 2021)

It comes with this: https://new.steinberg.net/vst-instruments/halion/se/


----------



## JPQ (Mar 2, 2021)

Bollen said:


> It comes with this: https://new.steinberg.net/vst-instruments/halion/se/


this even have its sounds?


----------



## Bollen (Mar 2, 2021)

JPQ said:


> this even have its sounds?


General MIDI and few other I believe... But you can also install more free ones from different sites. It's pretty basic, but covers everything!


----------



## RogiervG (Mar 2, 2021)

and the pro version has halion symphonic library added


----------



## JPQ (Mar 2, 2021)

Bollen said:


> General MIDI and few other I believe... But you can also install more free ones from different sites. It's pretty basic, but covers everything!


Good. sometimes basic is better than nothing as i bet most know here.


RogiervG said:


> and the pro version has halion symphonic library added


Full version of HSO?


----------



## gzapper (Mar 2, 2021)

Not Hollywood, Halion, the Steinberg sampler and library.


----------



## Bollen (Mar 2, 2021)

gzapper said:


> Not Hollywood, Halion, the Steinberg sampler and library.


Too many acronyms... !

HSO: Halion Symphony Orchestra?
HSO: Hollywood Symphony Orchestra?

Presumably the latter is EW?


----------



## JPQ (Mar 2, 2021)

I mean this Halion thing. Lot smaller what EW is and maybe more classical if ew is more cinematic.


----------



## Bollen (Mar 3, 2021)

JPQ said:


> maybe more classical if ew is more cinematic


Not really, I don't think you can compare them. Halion is pretty basic and sounds pretty synthetic and I'm no fan of EW.


----------



## RogiervG (Mar 3, 2021)

JPQ said:


> Good. sometimes basic is better than nothing as i bet most know here.
> 
> Full version of HSO?


yes full version


----------

